# bes lipo for a bill?



## sii. (Feb 28, 2009)

best lipo for about 100 dollars? looking into the Team Orion 2S 1P 7.4V 3800mAH 30C SLPB LiPo Battery. its the cd hard cased. OR SMC 7.4V Hardcase 3200mAh 28c LiPO Batt.

any other suggestions? illl most likely be running the stock class..


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

What is the purpose for the lipo? Racing, bashing?


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Reedy 5000mah 35c. $110, and well worth the extra 10 bones.


----------



## sii. (Feb 28, 2009)

my buddy got a xxxt cr and handed me down his xxxt mf2 so we can club race together. and now im looking for a decent battery.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Pro-Match 5200 LiPo. $90 plus around $7 for shipping. Buy two and shipping is free.

http://www.promatchracing.com/proddetail.php?prod=2506


----------



## sii. (Feb 28, 2009)

http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/pro...d=976&osCsid=d0f708dbcd918ca97966564fb2cdeec5
i heard these were the best


----------



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

sii. said:


> http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/pro...d=976&osCsid=d0f708dbcd918ca97966564fb2cdeec5
> i heard these were the best


Great price on that! Supposedly SMC is top notch.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

SMC 5000.....Or..... Ip5000


----------



## MWilterink (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll second the reedy 5000 35c...and if its in stock at stormer hobbies its only 4 extra bones


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Ditto the Promatch batts.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

.....sorry, wrong type of racing


----------



## statjunk (May 25, 2002)

sii. said:


> http://thebarnfloor.com/catalog/pro...d=976&osCsid=d0f708dbcd918ca97966564fb2cdeec5
> i heard these were the best


Thanks for the tip. The 4100 MAH batteries look like a really good deal. especially to keep the weight a little lower with plenty of run time.

Tom


----------



## SLASH4 (Aug 6, 2008)

I Race The 3800 Orion Its Worth Every Penny U Gotta Love The Punch Runs Like Mod When Needed


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Any orion batt is pretty good....The Ip5000 is Orion Based same type of connection...


----------



## sii. (Feb 28, 2009)

i got the orion 3800 30c. thanks guys


----------

